# How I "Toast the Foot" of a Cigar



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

I recently stumbled across this tip in a thread that's surely buried by now. I wanted to pass it on by giving it a thread of it's own because it totally changed the way I light cigars and I now truly understand what "toasting the foot" of a cigar means. This is probably something a lot of people on this board already know, but I'm sure there are a few people like myself out there who may benefit from it. 

I've always used a torch lighter for cigars... it's what everyone else seemed to use and soft flames have their difficulties, especially outdoors. I used to have the torch set to get a medium sized flame - something that was under control, but wouldn't take forever to get the job done. Well, after following this tip, I turned my torch lighter down as far as it would go without going out. Holding the stick vertically, I hold the lighter under the foot for a full minute (sometimes longer) with the flame nearly touching the foot. I'm constantly moving the lighter horizontally to different areas of the foot to get the whole thing toasted. The first time i did this was probably the first time i had a cigar perfectly lit with a full volume of smoke before i ever took a puff. The extra labor showed in the taste, too, as that cigar was especially delicious!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's always worth your time to light a cigar slowly and properly.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats pretty much how I light mine. I don't have my torch high enough to melt metal, just enough to get the job done and not to overheat the cigar.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually just draw while I light it with a torch lighter or matches. Matches usually go out though since I smoke outside.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Futility said:


> I recently stumbled across this tip in a thread that's surely buried by now. I wanted to pass it on by giving it a thread of it's own because it totally changed the way I light cigars and I now truly understand what "toasting the foot" of a cigar means. This is probably something a lot of people on this board already know, but I'm sure there are a few people like myself out there who may benefit from it.
> 
> I've always used a torch lighter for cigars... it's what everyone else seemed to use and soft flames have their difficulties, especially outdoors. I used to have the torch set to get a medium sized flame - something that was under control, but wouldn't take forever to get the job done. Well, after following this tip, I turned my torch lighter down as far as it would go without going out. Holding the stick vertically, I hold the lighter under the foot for a full minute (sometimes longer) with the flame nearly touching the foot. I'm constantly moving the lighter horizontally to different areas of the foot to get the whole thing toasted. The first time i did this was probably the first time i had a cigar perfectly lit with a full volume of smoke before i ever took a puff. The extra labor showed in the taste, too, as that cigar was especially delicious!


Great post and a bump for ya!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I toast, then light the entire foot until a gentle blow shows it all burning orange. Before I take the first puff, I do a gentle purge.

This has worked brilliantly for me since the Carter administration.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Futility said:


> I recently stumbled across this tip in a thread that's surely buried by now. I wanted to pass it on by giving it a thread of it's own because it totally changed the way I light cigars and I now truly understand what "toasting the foot" of a cigar means. This is probably something a lot of people on this board already know, but I'm sure there are a few people like myself out there who may benefit from it.
> 
> I've always used a torch lighter for cigars... it's what everyone else seemed to use and soft flames have their difficulties, especially outdoors. I used to have the torch set to get a medium sized flame - something that was under control, but wouldn't take forever to get the job done. Well, after following this tip, I turned my torch lighter down as far as it would go without going out. Holding the stick vertically, I hold the lighter under the foot for a full minute (sometimes longer) with the flame nearly touching the foot. I'm constantly moving the lighter horizontally to different areas of the foot to get the whole thing toasted. The first time i did this was probably the first time i had a cigar perfectly lit with a full volume of smoke before i ever took a puff. The extra labor showed in the taste, too, as that cigar was especially delicious!


Helpfull to a newbie like myself.
Repped !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This kind of post is always a bonus to see because it emphasizes that you really can get more out of your cigar rather than just torching it and go. A careful and deliberate technique will add another dimension to the overall taste of your cigar if you take your time and get it to that orange glow Don talked about...when you get it to that level and then take your first draw it's really good rather than just putting fire at the end and sucking on it. I have not tried the torch with it turned all the way down...I might have some homework to do and I like the idea since I have so many torches available to me. I have been using my soft flame lighters as I was getting tired of refilling my torches every other day..this may slow down the amount of fuel I burn.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> This kind of post is always a bonus to see because it emphasizes that you really can get more out of your cigar rather than just torching it and go. A careful and deliberate technique will add another dimension to the overall taste of your cigar if you take your time and get it to that orange glow Don talked about...when you get it to that level and then take your first draw it's really good rather than just putting fire at the end and sucking on it. I have not tried the torch with it turned all the way down...I might have some homework to do and I like the idea since I have so many torches available to me. I have been using my soft flame lighters as I was getting tired of refilling my torches every other day..this may slow down the amount of fuel I burn.


I got 2 cool Zippo cases, but I don't use for cigars because that lighter fluid has a terrible odor. I been looking for a reliable insert that uses butane.

I always thought jet lighters were better.

There was 1 called z-plus, which was a jet lighter Zippo insert, but I heard it was rather cheap and breaks easily.

I found this soft flame which I may get.

Amazon.com: Butane Lighter Insert for Flip-top Lighters: Health &&#133;


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> I got 2 cool Zippo cases, but I don't use for cigars because that lighter fluid has a terrible odor. I been looking for a reliable insert that uses butane.
> 
> I always thought jet lighters were better.
> 
> ...


You are mis informed as the z- Plus insert works great the only downfall is the fluid reservoir is small. To boot it comes with a lifetime guarantee like all ZiPPO products. Now how can you beat that?:fear:
Mine is made by Blazer sorry for the confusion.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesting. I've been holding the stick at about a 45 degree angle - I'd read someplace that was a good thing to do. I wonder if that contributes to an uneven burn. Holding the cigar vertical while toasting makes a lot of sense to me - that would make all the heat land on the foot, and would also land evenly. I'm gonna try this later tonight (just for the science of it, not because of any other selfish reason).


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You are mis informed as the z- Plus insert works great the only downfall is the fluid reservoir is small. To boot it comes with a lifetime guarantee like all ZiPPO products. Now how can you beat that?:fear:


The z-plus insert isn't actually made by Zippo. Check the reviews and stuff on amazon. The ignition breaks easy and cannot be replaced. I've heard that from a few people on here, and from those reviews it seems to confirm it.

Not quite sure how the one I linked even works.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice refresher post.

Some, I have heard, like to toast the foot before clipping or punching the cap.

Anyone tried that, and if you have/do, what is the benifit?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> The z-plus insert isn't actually made by Zippo. Check the reviews and stuff on amazon. The ignition breaks easy and cannot be replaced. I've heard that from a few people on here, and from those reviews it seems to confirm it.
> 
> Not quite sure how the one I linked even works.


 I would say that is the exception and not the norm.
I have one sitting in a drawer for years.
Anytime i take it out works like a charm.
Not good to believe everything one reads.:scared:
The one i have is made by Blazer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> Nice refresher post.
> 
> Some, I have heard, like to toast the foot before clipping or punching the cap.
> 
> Anyone tried that, and if you have/do, what is the benifit?


I've doing this for the last 6 months..I don't make the cut/clip until the cigar is at its firey orange.

This is an old school approach to lighting ones cigar...the book on this is that not clipping the cigar will keep any smoke from drafting up towards the head because if you cut the head and light smoke rises...it will infiltrate upwards thru the length of the cigar. How much goes...I dunno but the purists say you can tell the difference and they are right...I can tell a difference because I do this now without fail. Does it give you a better taste than not drawing while lighting..I think it does even if it is negligible and I'll take any positive course of action when it comes to the quality of my cigars. I've also been lighting the foot with my soft flame vertically as well...lower the flame to about half an inch and let the heat from the flame light the cigar and it lights up quicker and you don't have to move the flame all that much to get it to light evenly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've doing this for the last 6 months..I don't make the cut/clip until the cigar is at its firey orange.
> 
> This is an old school approach to lighting ones cigar...the book on this is that not clipping the cigar will keep any smoke from drafting up towards the head because if you cut the head and light smoke rises...it will infiltrate upwards thru the length of the cigar. How much goes...I dunno but the purists say you can tell the difference and they are right...I can tell a difference because I do this now without fail. Does it give you a better taste than not drawing while lighting..I think it does even if it is negligible and I'll take any positive course of action when it comes to the quality of my cigars. I've also been lighting the foot with my soft flame vertically as well...lower the flame to about half an inch and let the heat from the flame light the cigar and it lights up quicker and you don't have to move the flame all that much to get it to light evenly.


I have read this as well and have tried it on occasion.
Great info in your post as i agree it works rather well.:mrgreen:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would say that is the exception and not the norm.
> I have one sitting in a drawer for years.
> Anytime i take it out works like a charm.
> Not good to believe everything one reads.:scared:
> The one i have is made by Blazer.


Gotta agree with ya Tony...have talked with good brothers all over the country and while I don't have personal experience I tend to believe those who do and the concensus is that they know what they are talking about and they love it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Gotta agree with ya Tony...have talked with good brothers all over the country and while I don't have personal experience I tend to believe those who do and the concensus is that they know what they are talking about and they love it.


Well that's how one gathers info by being open to things instead of being a closed book. You know it has been my personal experience that know it all's really know nothing. Once again thanks for sharing your knowledge!:dude:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have owned 2 of the Zippo inserts. Neither one lasted more than 6 months. :noidea: I do know people that have used them for quite a while with no problems.

I also make sure the cigar is completely lit by torching/blowing on it and then do a purge before taking the first puff.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great thread. Information such as this is extremely welcome by noobs such as I :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I have owned 2 of the Zippo inserts. Neither one lasted more than 6 months. :noidea: I do know people that have used them for quite a while with no problems.


Mine didn't work so well either. 

I have no excuse though... I was warned before I purchased by more than a few...


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

A far as the Z-Plus inserts go, from what I read there are two different manufactures that make and sell identical looking inserts under the Z-Plus name which can only be differentiated by their packaging (Blazer and another which I can't remember). The Blazer manufactured ones are apparently quality products while the other manufacture's aren't worth a dime. I just picked up one of the Blazer Z-Plus inserts from Heartfelt on my last bead order and it seems to be working well (but only time will tell if it lasts).


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Great post! Im gonna turn down my torch a tad and try to toast it more vertically, I usually toast it at an angle since the torch goes strait out of the lighter regardless of angle.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I just like using the 'ole match, I guess I'm old school like that, there's just something that feels good, almost like you are even closer to the tobacco...kinda weird i know.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ScoobyLovesJazz said:


> A far as the Z-Plus inserts go, from what I read there are two different manufactures that make and sell identical looking inserts under the Z-Plus name which can only be differentiated by their packaging (Blazer and another which I can't remember). The Blazer manufactured ones are apparently quality products while the other manufacture's aren't worth a dime. I just picked up one of the Blazer Z-Plus inserts from Heartfelt on my last bead order and it seems to be working well (but only time will tell if it lasts).


I thought they were made by Zippo upon further investigation. I have found mine is made by Blazer. Have used it on and off for years works great. Just lucky i guess.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Back on topic...

When I light my cigar, I like to warm my stick with the flame for a minute or so 2 -3" away on about 1" or so of the foot , then I do not hold the flame directly to the tobacco. I like to keep the flame about 1" away from the foot, rotating the cigar as the heat from the flame ignites the tobacco on a slight angle to the flame. Perfect every time.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> I also make sure the cigar is completely lit by torching/blowing on it and then do a purge before taking the first puff.


I've also found that purging before the first puff is a good idea.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually hold the torch about 1/2" from the foot and toast the edge around the cigar first, so it makes a thin white "ash" ring but the middle is still unlit. After this I hold the flame about 1" away and turn the middle black, let it sit for about 30 seconds to burn out before slowly lighting. Maybe this process just builds my excitement but it usually always lights perfect.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't use this method exactly. I smoke outside, we almost always have a stiff breeze of some sort here. It literally blows out my torch unless I have it up at least to a med flame. Soft fire is just simply not an option.

What I do is try my best to follow the instructions given, but hold the cigar about 1.5-2 inches from the visible flame tip. It works OK like this, but it is usually the 2nd puff after lighting before my smoke is the taste the cigar is intended to have.

Gary, Thanks for that tip on not cutting it..I'm gonna have to give that a try. Perhaps it may help, if I can keep some of the heat from going up into the cigar.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've doing this for the last 6 months..I don't make the cut/clip until the cigar is at its firey orange.
> 
> This is an old school approach to lighting ones cigar...the book on this is that not clipping the cigar will keep any smoke from drafting up towards the head because if you cut the head and light smoke rises...it will infiltrate upwards thru the length of the cigar. How much goes...I dunno but the purists say you can tell the difference and they are right...I can tell a difference because I do this now without fail. Does it give you a better taste than not drawing while lighting..I think it does even if it is negligible and I'll take any positive course of action when it comes to the quality of my cigars. I've also been lighting the foot with my soft flame vertically as well...lower the flame to about half an inch and let the heat from the flame light the cigar and it lights up quicker and you don't have to move the flame all that much to get it to light evenly.


I have tried this a few times and can't say that I have noticed a big difference. Clipping the cap after the stick is lit is no problem, but if you prefer to punch, you may have some issues.

After the first 1" your stick is what you got anyway, so like it or pitch it. IMHO, lol.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i do basically the same thing except i hold the cigar and lighter paralell to the floor so i can watch the tobacco begin to burn. i move the lighter in a circular motion arond the foot making sure to toast it entirely. once there is a good 1/16" burning i do a gentle purge as mentioned earlier. i let cool for a minute or so and enjoy


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> I can't use this method exactly. I smoke outside, we almost always have a stiff breeze of some sort here. It literally blows out my torch unless I have it up at least to a med flame. Soft fire is just simply not an option.
> 
> What I do is try my best to follow the instructions given, but hold the cigar about 1.5-2 inches from the visible flame tip. It works OK like this, but it is usually the 2nd puff after lighting before my smoke is the taste the cigar is intended to have.
> 
> Gary, Thanks for that tip on not cutting it..I'm gonna have to give that a try. Perhaps it may help, if I can keep some of the heat from going up into the cigar.


All the articles I have read over the years and talking to those fellas who've been smoking cigars almost as many years as I have keep telling me that keeping the draw of lighting up to a minimum ( keeping the heated smoke from the foot from drawing up to the head ) is the secret. I know plenty of people who clip and light and they don't draw until the foot is lit properly then will purge or start drawing on it...this is fine as well. My mistake in the past was drawing on the cigar while lighting which brings in heated smoke all the way thru the entire length of the cigar thus "*contamination*" ( emphasis mine while it isn't really contaminated but it changes the taste of the tobacco to me ) of the tobacco with heated/torched smoke.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn, really good tips for a newbie like me. I really appreciate everyone sharing the knowledge.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I toast, then light the entire foot until a gentle blow shows it all burning orange. Before I take the first puff, I do a gentle purge.
> 
> This has worked brilliantly for me since the Carter administration.


+1 here


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> All the articles I have read over the years and talking to those fellas who've been smoking cigars almost as many years as I have keep telling me that keeping the draw of lighting up to a minimum ( keeping the heated smoke from the foot from drawing up to the head ) is the secret. I know plenty of people who clip and light and they don't draw until the foot is lit properly then will purge or start drawing on it...this is fine as well. My mistake in the past was drawing on the cigar while lighting which brings in heated smoke all the way thru the entire length of the cigar thus "*contamination*" ( emphasis mine while it isn't really contaminated but it changes the taste of the tobacco to me ) of the tobacco with heated/torched smoke.


Great post Gary i also tried your trick today on both cigars i smoked. I toasted the foot till cherry. Did not clip the head till i was done. Like it much better thanks!.:wink:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone seems to have their own method. 

I use a torch to heat things up and try to get the full edge of the foot going first and then if needed will finish it off with a wooden match.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great post Gary i also tried your trick today on both cigars i smoked. I toasted the foot till cherry. Did not clip the head till i was done. Like it much better thanks!.:wink:


I can only begin to give you tips of which I have received a boatload from you. When I did this technique about 6 months ago ( after viewing the thread of the 3 match technique ) it brought back what I did about a decade ago and just got away from it probably because I wasn't smoking premium cigars then. Getting back to it I noticed right away that it made a significant difference where I light my cigars this way all the time now. Anything that will make my cigars taste better I'll pretty much do...glad to hear your experience was good, too.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Got some great advice from this old thread so I figure'd I'd revive it.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Ortiz said:


> Got some great advice from this old thread so I figure'd I'd revive it.


Thanks for finding this thread. +RG for you. There's some good advice for the newb smokers here...including me.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

3 Match Technique = Awesome, but trying.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> 3 Match Technique = Awesome, but trying.


The _only_ way to go IMO. I actually went and bought some wood chimney matches from Walmart and they are the perfect length. One match and my cigar is lit beautifully right as I have to blow the match out. I'll try and put a video together and post it on here.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Magnate said:


> It's always worth your time to light a cigar slowly and properly.


Here, Here!

A cigar should never be rushed.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I just discovered this thread using the search function. I cant wait to try this!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I toast, then light the entire foot until a gentle blow shows it all burning orange. Before I take the first puff, I do a gentle purge.
> 
> This has worked brilliantly for me since the Carter administration.


That is precisely how I do it; however, I wasn't yet alive during the Carter administration.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Nathan King said:


> That is precisely how I do it; however, I wasn't yet alive during the Carter administration.


Yep, works for me as well. (Meant to double quote with Herf and Turf's method.) Silly me.

Oh you crazy whippersnappers, don't know what you missed. :razz:


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

The description that started this thread doesn't seem to be about "toasting" but a technique for "lighting". I toast too, but it means something different to me...

1. short torch flame, held under cigar which is more-or-less held vertical. But this step only darkens the foot of the cigar like making very-dark toast, and it takes no more than 4 or 5 seconds. Remove flame, let cool for a few seconds. This is the "toasting" step.

2. Next I light the cigar holding it horizontal a half inch from the flame and draw lightly. 

Step 1 makes step 2 go faster. The toasted foot lights more easily requiring less flame (less heat), less time, and less fuel. That's the essence of it all...


----------



## FeSantacl (May 31, 2012)

*nothing else*

you are best!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great post, thanks!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

It's funny... I've been lighting cigars incorrectly for years! Thanks for posting this!

I lit my first stick last night using this method... Toasting, blowing, then cut, purge, and finally... Smoke!

It changed the flavor of my cigar... It was smoother, less acrid, and burned perfectly!

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

"Cigars, They're Toasted" new campaign slogan?


----------

